# Who do you insure your cat with?



## sandi_84 (17 February 2016)

As above really, any recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 February 2016)

all the smalls (dogs and cat) are with Tescos.


----------



## sandi_84 (21 February 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			all the smalls (dogs and cat) are with Tescos.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for such a late reply! Thank you for this though ^


----------



## MagicMelon (6 March 2016)

Tesco too for my cats and dog!


----------

